# How do i dial up on my laptop using Airtel NOP?



## alsiladka (Oct 16, 2007)

I tried to search the forum and the net, but could not get any method. Can anybody help me out?

I have Airtel NOP activated, how do i use it as a Dial Up on my laptop?


----------



## arunks (Oct 16, 2007)

just create a connection in network connections in control panel with phone no. to be dialed as *99***1# and username and password should be left blank and in modem settings of the connection select ur modem of the phone ..
if modem is not installed then install it first


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 17, 2007)

Icreated the network connection. The phone's Connection Manager shows Modem as connection, but does not connect.

Any help?


----------



## Pathik (Oct 17, 2007)

keep the gprs apn as airtelwap.com in ur fone..
goto ur fone modem properties >> advanced >> and set this as the extra init string
AT+CGDCONT=,"IP","airtelwap.com" <cr>
enter the proxies as 100.1.200.99:8080 in ur browser and use *99# to dial..


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 17, 2007)

if he uses airtelwap.co then he will becharged as per the data he downloads in KB >>>
instead use apn as airtel gprs.com & dont use any username or password or proxies.

and another thing NOP is a offer where in u can use gprs only on ur PHONE as NOP stands for NET ON PHONE .. u shud get another service activated called 'mobile office'  it works both on phone & computer ...


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 17, 2007)

@pathiks.........
is this possible with my 3220?? 
and what is the current NOP charges??
how much speed you getting with this *trick*??


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 17, 2007)

desai_amogh said:
			
		

> if he uses airtelwap.co then he will becharged as per the data he downloads in KB >>>
> instead use apn as airtel gprs.com & dont use any username or password or proxies.
> 
> and another thing NOP is a offer where in u can use gprs only on ur PHONE as NOP stands for NET ON PHONE .. u shud get another service activated called 'mobile office' it works both on phone & computer ...


 
Thats the thing this thread is about! How to use NOP on the computer. it is possible.
And NOP is airtelwap.com . It is 5 rs per day unlimited.

I will try this out and get back later tonight guys.



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> keep the gprs apn as airtelwap.com in ur fone..
> goto ur fone modem properties >> advanced >> and set this as the extra init string
> AT+CGDCONT=,"IP","airtelwap.com" <cr>
> enter the proxies as 100.1.200.99:8080 in ur browser and use *99# to dial..


I am using Vista and not able to find the Extra Init String in the properties screen. I know where it exists in XP, but not able to find it in Vista.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 18, 2007)

Its there in vista as well... i was using it the same way in vista too...
try
My computer >> right click >> hardware >> device manager >> modem >> properties >> extra init settings..


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks pathiks, connected atlast. What speed do you get on the computer using NOP?
It seems i am getting really crappy speed.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 18, 2007)

i also used to get real crappy speeds... so i dont use NOP nemore on my pc..


----------



## kkg_mjh (Oct 18, 2007)

man better use IDEA @ RS 5 per day [ hope u have IDEA service in your area ]


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 19, 2007)

I just called up Chennai customer care. They say that they've stopped offering NOP. And only MO is available at Rs.20 per day or Rs.75 per week or Rs.375 per month.


----------



## mavin (Oct 21, 2007)

use the software that came along with your phone to dial out. it will work.
for example for motorola use Motorola Phone Tools.
for nokia use Nokia PC Suite.

on the laptop install opera (FF and IE are blocked at the proxy) and set proxy to 100.1.200.99 port 8080

The inbuild windows dial up will work only if you have the expensive mobile office service.

use the software that came along with your phone to dial out. it will work.
for example for motorola use Motorola Phone Tools.
for nokia use Nokia PC Suite.

on the laptop install opera (FF and IE are blocked at the proxy) and set proxy to 100.1.200.99 port 8080

The inbuild windows dial up will work only if you have the expensive mobile office service.

enjoy unlimited internet for just 100 rs a month. note that speed is limited to 43 kbps.


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 21, 2007)

Are you from Chennai? Anybody in Chennai know how to activate NOP? The cust care says only MO available.


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 21, 2007)

cant u call customer care or u sayin they so dumb to even tell the process of activatin the NOP.


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 21, 2007)

@fun2sh

they are saying NOP is not at all available.. Only Mobile Office you need to activate. Thats 20 rupees per day or 375 per month. Whereas NOP is only 99 a month na..


----------



## jatt (Oct 23, 2007)

i m not successful to use this trick yet i also tried it through opera but it gives message "back-the request your client sent was not identified by gateway any another tip thanks in advance.

is anybody there for help

is anybody there for help

help me friends regard this is there any option to use it.


----------

